# Black Tetra Compatibility?



## tytanic11 (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a few black tetras in a tank, and I'd like to add another fish or two. The tank is 20 gallons. The tetras tended to nip at the fins of my other fish, so I'd need something that can defend itself. I'm preferably looking for a bottomfeeder, as the tetras only eat from the surface of the water. What type of fish should I add?


----------



## Scootydoo (Jun 1, 2007)

tiger barbs tend to stick to the middle and bottomish, and could defend themselves.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Cories are commonly kept with tetras. They won't defend themselves, But they won't sit still getting picked on either. Give them lots of cover such as plants.


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

what other fish do you have in the tank?


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Are you talking about black skirts? I had a school of 6 white skirts in my 29g community until recently and they weren't nippy at all. Personaly I'd stay away from tiger barbs, from reputation I'd imagine they'd turn out to be the aggresors and you'll start to feel bad about your tetras getting picked on. Cories are great fish, they stay to the bottom and I wouldn't imagine they would recieve much aggression. You say "tended to nip" as in past tense, what fish did/do you have? One addition that I enjoy in my community tank is large ghost shrimp, they just add detail to your tank so it isn't seen from a distance but when you take the time to view your tank theres all sorts of activity. (cherry shrimp would be a nice addition if you can find them)


----------



## tytanic11 (Sep 23, 2007)

Ice Prince said:


> what other fish do you have in the tank?


Only the black tetras; I had a Gourami with the Tetras, but it became aggressive, and was moved to another tank. 

I had some Moons (Platys?) and the Tetras began to nip the one; so I moved them to another tank. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_tetra <-- That's what's in the tank now. Two of 'em. 

Thanks for all of the responses everyone, I'm hoping to get some more fish this evening. 

P.S. - Can Gouramis and Tetras be kept together? Someone at a local pet store said I shouldn't be having to seperate them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

Thats a Black Skirt Tetra....and they can be nippy at times. I'd get 3-4 more to add to the group before adding in anything else. Tetras are schoolers, meaning you need more than a pair. They also tend to be less nippy and aggressive towards other fish the more you have.

Gouramis and tetras can be kept together. Some gouramis can be aggressive and some nippy tetras can be aggressive towards gouramis so, you can have different situations with them. If there are adequate hiding spots and some plants (fake or real) for the fish to hide in and feel safe, then they should be able to be kept together.

After you add to your tetra group, then you could get some Cories for the bottom. They should stay out of the way of the tetras and shouldn't be bothered. I'd try to choose a species of Cory that stays under 2.5" since the tank is 20g. If you can find False Julii/Spotted Cories (C. trilineatus) they'd be perfect for that tank size.

You may try getting a Honey Gourami. They are said to be more peaceful than Dwarf gouramis and should work out with the Tetra group.

Platies should also be fine to keep with the Tetras and you could try a few more of them once you add to the Tetra school.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Those are black skirts. When I was starting my 29g Community I was interested in Gourami's and to my knowledge theres no problem putting gourami's with skirt tetras. Perhaps you've simply had bad luck with gourami's and tetras, though I do remember that gourami's can become aggresive with age. Pearl gourami's which I chose are very passive and don't get very large (if you get another gourami make sure it's one of the smaller variety). You may want to look into returning your tetras to the lfs for some credit incase they're simply aggressive specimens.


----------



## tytanic11 (Sep 23, 2007)

I've just added some more plants for hiding, and three more black skirt tetras. If all goes well with them, I'll look into adding some other fish soon. Thanks to everyone for your advice!


----------

